# Weedeater Featherlite FX26S



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

This is the first time I've run into problems removing a flywheel. This is a Weedeater Featherlite FX26S (you may as well say Polan) trimmer. The flywheel is held in place by the trimmer shaft sleave and a bolt. Looks like a square opening when the cable to the shaft is attached but normally you loosen it with a hex head wrench. I have a whole set but none fits.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

After looking at the IPL for the model you listed, it appears that it does not have a clutch. The square drive adapter should unscrew from the crankshaft. It should have a hex head at the base near the flywheel and you should be able to use a deep well socket to remove it.


----------



## Sir Thomas (Dec 7, 2013)

30yearTech said:


> After looking at the IPL for the model you listed, it appears that it does not have a clutch. The square drive adapter should unscrew from the crankshaft. It should have a hex head at the base near the flywheel and you should be able to use a deep well socket to remove it.


I have taken them off others with a hex head screwdriver going down there but I tried every size I have and nothing. I was only removing it to clean as I rebuild so I'm not worried about it. It's just the first time I couldn't get one off.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Sir Thomas said:


> I have taken them off others with a hex head screwdriver going down there but I tried every size I have and nothing. I was only removing it to clean as I rebuild so I'm not worried about it. It's just the first time I couldn't get one off.


Only units with a clutch have screws inside the drive coupler. This one will unscrew from the crankshaft with a socket.


----------

